# Masters of Engineering (civil) in Australia query



## jashsim (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi guys ,

I am currently pursuing a B. Tech ( civil ) degree in Mumbai , India and I am planning to do a Masters of Engineering ( civil ) from either Swinburne or RMIT University. But both these courses have not been accredited from Engineers Australia , will that become a problem in terms of future job prospects ?

I would love to know about this from someone who has pursued or is pursuing any masters of engineering course at either of these universities or someone who has some experience or knowledge in the particular field

All advice is welcome ! Thanks !


----------

